# Windows 10 is



## Ringel05

Updating to the new Creators edition on my laptop right now......  Can't wait to see what I'll have to undo......


----------



## Ringel05

Yup, had to rename Cortana and reinstall the old Windows games but at least they didn't reinstall all their bloatware, at least that's a plus.


----------



## Ringel05

Oh and the update takes about an hour but I didn't really time it exactly.


----------



## Ringel05

Two of the good things Microsoft has done with this update is one, if you have uninstalled their original bloatware the update will not reinstall it, they're respecting our choices and two, they've supposedly given us more control over data the they collect.  The only thing is you have to log in to your Microsoft account and go to your privacy settings, supposedly you can delete anything they have collected.  
As for setting your computer to "metered connections" to block updates Microsoft will now send critical updates over metered connections but nothing else.  
They've also supposedly improved Windows Defender, I'll wait for the independent labs to verify that claim.
As for the rest;
What’s New in Windows 10’s Creators Update

This update will be rolled out over the next three months.


----------



## Bleipriester

I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.


----------



## yiostheoy

... fine with me.

No problems so far.


----------



## miketx

I don't care for it. It crashed my old computer.


----------



## Ringel05

yiostheoy said:


> ... fine with me.
> 
> No problems so far.


Did you get the upgrade?


----------



## gw1110

miketx said:


> I don't care for it. It crashed my old computer.



, Upgraded about a year ago... It was OK until about 3 months later when an Update stalled and when I went to Re-install it, it Crashed the PC... A Pop-up said it was Invalid and everything I had was blocked... Couldn't even do a System Restore... Only thing that I could Save was all the Stuff that I Attached to email Drafts that I left in My email Account... Back to Win Home Premium and recently lost MSE, a Pop-up opened after another Up-date about 2 weeks ago saying that MSE couldn't Run on this PC and it now has Win Defender...! Was Happy with Win 98 SE...!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Infinity times better than Windows 8


----------



## flacaltenn

Ringel05 said:


> Updating to the new Creators edition on my laptop right now......  Can't wait to see what I'll have to undo......



There seems to be no end to the line of idiots who think they OWN your computing stuff. It's amazing that they ever allow me to do any real work or personal stuff on them. Can't power down or up without waiting on their MORE IMPORTANT stuff to get done.


----------



## Ringel05

TheOldSchool said:


> Infinity times better than Windows 8


Yes, if you don't care about Microsoft's data mining which started small with Windows 7 and has grown exponentially.  With this latest update Microsoft is claiming they are addressing user's privacy concerns but it still appears to be the typical Microsoft song and dance over this issue.   
There are ways to block their telemetry and disable Cortana (their massive integrated data mining program).


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Updating to the new Creators edition on my laptop right now......  Can't wait to see what I'll have to undo......



Microsoft dataminer 2016.


I think I had to go to a different OS and rename Cortana before deleting it.

Edge, too.

Several things that need shut off are unnecessarily tied to low-level processes.

I don't use it for daily.


----------



## ChrisL

What happens if you are still using Windows 8 and you don't update to Windows 10?


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> What happens if you are still using Windows 8 and you don't update to Windows 10?


Mainstream support for Windows 8.1 will end in 2018, long term support will end in 2023, mainstream support for Windows 8 ended last year.
End of Support means Microsoft will no longer provide automatic fixes, updates or tech support for that version *arguably* leaving that version open to hacking and virus attacks.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updating to the new Creators edition on my laptop right now......  Can't wait to see what I'll have to undo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft dataminer 2016.
> 
> 
> I think I had to go to a different OS and rename Cortana before deleting it.
> 
> Edge, too.
> 
> Several things that need shut off are unnecessarily tied to low-level processes.
> 
> I don't use it for daily.
Click to expand...

Task Manager - right click on Cortana - click on 'open file location' (executable will be highlighted) - click on rename then add .bak at the end of the command - click to rename.
Since Cortana is in use it will not let you rename it and a box will tell you that and give you the option of retrying, good.....
Leaving that box open go back to Task Manager, right click on Cortana, select 'end task' then immediately go back to the retry box and click on retry, Cortana will dissapear from Task Manager if you moved fast enough.  You only have about 5-6 seconds before Cortana turns itself back on so you have to have the name change ready to go once you've ended the task to prevent Cortana from turning itself back on and blocking the renaming effort.


----------



## Bleipriester

I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.


the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
Click to expand...

I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0. Incompatible with newer versions of Windows 10?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
Click to expand...

Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
Click to expand...

I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
Click to expand...

I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
Click to expand...


You have to kill Cortana with fire! Edge, too. What I did was boot from a Linux disk then delete the *.exe. In Windows OS, 7 won't let you 

delete, and in-use Cortana restarts itself.


----------



## gw1110

Killing Cortana: How to disable Windows 10's info-hungry digital assistant


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
Click to expand...

How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> 
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to kill Cortana with fire! Edge, too. What I did was boot from a Linux disk then delete the *.exe. In Windows OS, 7 won't let you
> 
> delete, and in-use Cortana restarts itself.
Click to expand...

Cortana is non functioning using my method, as for Edge it doesn't run in the background like Cortana does so all you have to do is shut Edge off.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> 
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
Click to expand...

You do know what Task Manager does, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still wonder why it doesn´t work for you. I only offer what worked fine for me. As for preventing Cortana, you must check the respective box. I do have two fixed sib versions for Windows 10: The second release candidate and v1.1.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
Click to expand...

When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your Task Manager Processes, bet you'll see Cortana still running in the background collecting data.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
Click to expand...

You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not using Windows 10. I just checked it out. But sib is a really good piece of software, not like the other alternatives and when they say it disables the Cortana processes, then it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
Click to expand...

You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:






Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it does disable Cortana as I can find nothing about it actually being able to do that.  What it does do is the same thing Classic Start and others do is replace Cortana's search bar with it's own but does not disable Cortana, that's a separate process.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
Click to expand...

You have yet to prove that. 

Oh and I can't read German...........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you know when it doesn´t work anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
Click to expand...

No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it 

Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know what Task Manager does, right?
> 
> 
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
Click to expand...

Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When sib is not working for you for some reason, the Cortana disabling feature won´t work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
Click to expand...

I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the point.  Show me where and how sib disables Cortana, I'm betting you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
Click to expand...

It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can configure sib so that its settings will open if you open the Windows button´s context menu and choose properties. If you didn´t, you can find the settings in the sib folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that I am running Windows 8.1 (startisback+), there are no Cortana options. But with Windows 10 (startisback++) you will find it among the many customization options. *sib disables Cortana by not allowing its processes to run in the first place.*
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
Click to expand...

If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
StartIsBack+


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to prove that.
> 
> Oh and I can't read German...........
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
Click to expand...

Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don´t have to prove it. But if you like grant me remote access to your computer and I´ll prove it
> 
> Whether German or English, the path to sib is the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

Don´t pretend to be that stupid.

"- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"

StartIsBack++ 2.0


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do have to prove it or risk being seen as simply opinionated.  As for English/German I'm not going to install SIB simply to satisfy your laziness.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t pretend to be that stupid.
> 
> "- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"
> 
> StartIsBack++ 2.0
Click to expand...

That's interesting and kinda - sorta all I was asking for the whole time as I could not find it anywhere but a blog?  Let's put it in perspective, Cortana is hated by many PC knowledgeable people, nothing on the SIB page makes that claim, a claim that given the hatred for Cortana would be plastered on SIB's page in bold letters and plastered all over the internet by independent imags.  Why only in one blog but not anywhere else?  See my point now?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a shill. Take the benefit or bash it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t pretend to be that stupid.
> 
> "- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"
> 
> StartIsBack++ 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting and kinda - sorta all I was asking for the whole time as I could not find it anywhere but a blog?  Let's put it in perspective, Cortana is hated by many PC knowledgeable people, nothing on the SIB page makes that claim, a claim that given the hatred for Cortana would be plastered on SIB's page in bold letters and plastered all over the internet by independent imags.  Why only in one blog but not anywhere else?  See my point now?
Click to expand...

The tool is a one man project. It reaches more people on the forum than on a webpage especially made for sib. Most of the established download pages offer it, anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple, prove it or not.  As for bashing it I'm not, simply asking you to prove your claim for the benefit of all the other readers as I'm already happy with what I've done.  If you can't or won't prove it then why should anyone take you at your word?
> 
> 
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t pretend to be that stupid.
> 
> "- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"
> 
> StartIsBack++ 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting and kinda - sorta all I was asking for the whole time as I could not find it anywhere but a blog?  Let's put it in perspective, Cortana is hated by many PC knowledgeable people, nothing on the SIB page makes that claim, a claim that given the hatred for Cortana would be plastered on SIB's page in bold letters and plastered all over the internet by independent imags.  Why only in one blog but not anywhere else?  See my point now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tool is a one man project. It reaches more people on the forum than on a webpage especially made for sib. *Most of the established download pages offer it, anyway.*
Click to expand...

Again, by your own admission you don't have 10 therefore you don't have Cortana and you're making a claim that has only been repeated in a blog not even on the FAQs Startisback official site, no excuse given the popularity of the subject.  Until I see confirmed documentation by Startisback or confirmed documentation from an independent PC focused izine then I will not believe it can do what you claim.

Come on now, it's gotta be somewhere in there but it's not, I looked........

startisback articles - Google Search


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details. 
It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.

Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available

The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.


Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
Click to expand...

You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
Click to expand...

I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Here are the current versions of sib for Windows 8.1 and 10. The link is valid for 7 days, you need a password for the download: Bongo

Password protected


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
Click to expand...

You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
Click to expand...

Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
Click to expand...




Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
Click to expand...

You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I found that same claim made the exact same way on one other site, a claim but no details.
> It's from 2015 and refers to it as the Beta version with multiple bugs.
> 
> Beta version of StartIsBack for Windows 10 is now available
> 
> The blog you posted is from 2015 also...........  Nothing since.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
Click to expand...

Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
Click to expand...

If you say so.


----------



## Bleipriester

I have created another tool collection for Windows 10. Use it only if you know what you are doing. Geeks only.

Download Windows 10 Pack.rar (16.23 MB) now. Fast and easy at workupload.com


----------



## Tom Horn

After reading all the headaches people have with W8 and W10, I have to laugh when the same people sneer at me for sticking with XP.


----------



## WheelieAddict

W10 is annoying. I'm not a fan. Of course I use it and load it on every computer I build because who has time for Linux.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Tom Horn said:


> After reading all the headaches people have with W8 and W10, I have to laugh when the same people sneer at me for sticking with XP.


Lol I have a laptop still running on XP. Problem is if you need your computer to support newer applications you are screwed.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we discuss in an environment in which everything said is assumingly wrong and has to be proven, then there is no sense at all in discussion. Maybe, other users don´t want to rename processes but simply want to check a box and have a proper start menu. I cannot prove anything about Cortana. I used Enterprise LTSB which neither had Edge nor Cortana. However, here is the original source, the developer is the one with the name of Tihiy:
> StartIsBack+
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t pretend to be that stupid.
> 
> "- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"
> 
> StartIsBack++ 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting and kinda - sorta all I was asking for the whole time as I could not find it anywhere but a blog?  Let's put it in perspective, Cortana is hated by many PC knowledgeable people, nothing on the SIB page makes that claim, a claim that given the hatred for Cortana would be plastered on SIB's page in bold letters and plastered all over the internet by independent imags.  Why only in one blog but not anywhere else?  See my point now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tool is a one man project. It reaches more people on the forum than on a webpage especially made for sib. *Most of the established download pages offer it, anyway.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, by your own admission you don't have 10 therefore you don't have Cortana and you're making a claim that has only been repeated in a blog not even on the FAQs Startisback official site, no excuse given the popularity of the subject.  Until I see confirmed documentation by Startisback or confirmed documentation from an independent PC focused izine then I will not believe it can do what you claim.
> 
> Come on now, it's gotta be somewhere in there but it's not, I looked........
> 
> startisback articles - Google Search
Click to expand...


I have a program that strips a lot of unnecessary crap out of Win10.

I don't think it's called that, though.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Not a cure all or anything but I will post it may be useful to some

Get Blackbird - Windows privacy, security and performance


----------



## Tom Horn

WheelieAddict said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all the headaches people have with W8 and W10, I have to laugh when the same people sneer at me for sticking with XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have a laptop still running on XP. Problem is if you need your computer to support newer applications you are screwed.
Click to expand...


I'm fine with what I have now.  In fact, after 9 years I just discovered I have a pinball game I'd never played....it's a BLAST too.  I've had an ongoing battle with one of the mods in the XP games at "the Zone.com" for years.  The prick cheats at backgammon and will at checkers if you don't watch him closely.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the point, you made a specific claim about something you obviously know nothing about and that in itself requires proof, proof that doesn't fit you nebulous "wrong assumptions" excuse but proof that should be readily available inline.
> As for your linked blog.......  I'm not going to read through the whole thing to find "your" proof, that's a deflection on your part, you waste your time not mine or stop making unverifiable claims.  It really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t pretend to be that stupid.
> 
> "- Ability to reduce resource usage by disabling newer Start menu and Cortana processes from prelaunching"
> 
> StartIsBack++ 2.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting and kinda - sorta all I was asking for the whole time as I could not find it anywhere but a blog?  Let's put it in perspective, Cortana is hated by many PC knowledgeable people, nothing on the SIB page makes that claim, a claim that given the hatred for Cortana would be plastered on SIB's page in bold letters and plastered all over the internet by independent imags.  Why only in one blog but not anywhere else?  See my point now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tool is a one man project. It reaches more people on the forum than on a webpage especially made for sib. *Most of the established download pages offer it, anyway.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, by your own admission you don't have 10 therefore you don't have Cortana and you're making a claim that has only been repeated in a blog not even on the FAQs Startisback official site, no excuse given the popularity of the subject.  Until I see confirmed documentation by Startisback or confirmed documentation from an independent PC focused izine then I will not believe it can do what you claim.
> 
> Come on now, it's gotta be somewhere in there but it's not, I looked........
> 
> startisback articles - Google Search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a program that strips a lot of unnecessary crap out of Win10.
> 
> I don't think it's called that, though.
Click to expand...

I have what is possibly the same one


----------



## MaryL

Had WIN 10 for over a year now. I like it. I was a huge XP fan, I  am hearing about the ransomeware attacks in Europe and Russia.


----------



## Ringel05

Tom Horn said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading all the headaches people have with W8 and W10, I have to laugh when the same people sneer at me for sticking with XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I have a laptop still running on XP. Problem is if you need your computer to support newer applications you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with what I have now.  In fact, after 9 years I just discovered I have a pinball game I'd never played....it's a BLAST too.  I've had an ongoing battle with one of the mods in the XP games at "the Zone.com" for years.  The prick cheats at backgammon and will at checkers if you don't watch him closely.
Click to expand...

Eventually (I have no idea when) XP won't be able to run most any modern apps including browsers that will not allow any video streaming, like other ancient operating systems it will not be able to work on the newer computer system that are coming down the pike.  Like you I was an XP fanatic who thought it was the be all end all, hated Vista with a passion, fell in love with Win 7, absolutely despised 8 and 8.1 and am "okay" with Win 10 as long as I can continue to configure away the crap Microsoft included with it and add what I want.
Keep XP as long as you want but I would recommend upgrading so at least the new OS you will eventually have to use is not completely foreign to you.  Your choice though.


----------



## Ringel05

MaryL said:


> Had WIN 10 for over a year now. I like it. I was a huge XP fan, I  am hearing about the ransomeware attacks in Europe and Russia.


Most ransomware attacks are aimed at businesses so individual PC users are relatively safe besides it's easy to reset Win 10 with just a few clicks of your mouse just remember to back up any personal files you wish to keep.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.


No not really however cybercrooks are using the newest Win 10 upgrade to send out fake messages giving the user a link to the upgrade.  If the user clicks on the link the PC data is encrypted and the ransom demand pops up.  The way to avoid the PC ransomware, wait for Microsoft to upgrade your PC which it will do within the next three months.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf


Officially, yes however........


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
Click to expand...

Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
Click to expand...

Normal?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal?
Click to expand...

I see your point but still, its going on 20 yrs old lol


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.


Just read 90 %  of the NHS (British health care) PC run XP.

If You Still Use Windows XP, Prepare For the Worst - Tech News Hunter


----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point but still, its going on 20 yrs old lol
Click to expand...



20 you say? 20 years ago it was 1997 and Windows 98 was not available.

uhh..yah. AOL M4M Hairy bear for str8 chat rooms were packed to the gills, though.


----------



## Tom Horn

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
Click to expand...


"updates"?  WTF?   Windows Defender won't protect you no matter how many "updates" you get.  If you use IE you're a sitting duck.  Read my "Microsoft patched my XP" thread.  I'm safer than most here because I trust Firefox, Malwarebytes, CCleaner, and Norton.  Before I'll send any more money to the pirate Billy Gates, I'll go with Apple.

Incidentally, I drive a pristine 22 year old 4x4 too....no airbags...been in enough wrecks to know I don't want an airbag hitting me in the face when I have more evasive steering to do.  Not interested in keeping up with tech weenies who've made computing both a tedious and financially dangerous affair.  You can put GPS on a hammer but does it improve the hammer?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point but still, its going on 20 yrs old lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 20 you say? 20 years ago it was 1997 and Windows 98 was not available.
> 
> uhh..yah. AOL M4M Hairy bear for str8 chat rooms were packed to the gills, though.
Click to expand...


----------



## WheelieAddict

Tom Horn said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't support for normal consumer XP end like a few years ago now? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Officially, yes however........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still what normal customer still trusts XP for updates. wtf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "updates"?  WTF?   Windows Defender won't protect you no matter how many "updates" you get.  If you use IE you're a sitting duck.  Read my "Microsoft patched my XP" thread.  I'm safer than most here because I trust Firefox, Malwarebytes, CCleaner, and Norton.  Before I'll send any more money to the pirate Billy Gates, I'll go with Apple.
> 
> Incidentally, I drive a pristine 22 year old 4x4 too....no airbags...been in enough wrecks to know I don't want an airbag hitting me in the face when I have more evasive steering to do.  Not interested in keeping up with tech weenies who've made computing both a tedious and financially dangerous affair.  You can put GPS on a hammer but does it improve the hammer?
Click to expand...

"If you use IE you're a sitting duck". Who the hell would do that?


----------



## Tom Horn

WheelieAddict said:


> "If you use IE you're a sitting duck". Who the hell would do that?



Who the hell would do wheelies wearing a bunny costume.....you tell me.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Tom Horn said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you use IE you're a sitting duck". Who the hell would do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell would do wheelies wearing a bunny costume.....you tell me.
Click to expand...

Harder to spot wearing the costume. Wheelies unfortunately are technically illegal in most states.

Anyways who the hell uses internet explorer? That is fucked.


----------



## Tom Horn

WheelieAddict said:


> Harder to spot wearing the costume. Wheelies unfortunately are technically illegal in most states.



Take if from an old MXer...they stretch your chain over time too.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Tom Horn said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harder to spot wearing the costume. Wheelies unfortunately are technically illegal in most states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take if from an old MXer...they stretch your chain over time too.
Click to expand...

I'm also an old MXer, along with lots o other stuff. Xring chains are great modern technology. They last pretty good even when you beat on your stuff (and who doesn't)


----------



## WheelieAddict

WheelieAddict said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harder to spot wearing the costume. Wheelies unfortunately are technically illegal in most states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take if from an old MXer...they stretch your chain over time too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also an old MXer, along with lots o other stuff. Xring chains are great modern technology. They last pretty good even when you beat on your stuff (and who doesn't)
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......


Windows 10 is not a serious OS.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
Click to expand...

And that's helpful......... how?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
Click to expand...

I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
Click to expand...

Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
Click to expand...

startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsucks just released a major Fall Creator's update which reinstalled Cortana back on my machine and it appears to have disabled my ability to make Cortana disappear.........  Looking at possibly rolling back this build........  Not a happy camper.......
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
Click to expand...

I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not a serious OS.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea but I guess Cortana still uses the same service. If not, a new version will be released. However, if you use Windows 10, you should not get support anyway. Everything is messed up with each new "update" and needs to be reconfigured. And you have no idea how many new bugs and security holes march in with it.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's helpful......... how?
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea but I guess Cortana still uses the same service. If not, a new version will be released. However, if you use Windows 10, you should not get support anyway. Everything is messed up with each new "update" and needs to be reconfigured. And you have no idea how many new bugs and security holes march in with it.
Click to expand...

Yes, I know how many new bugs and holes may exist, I'm not a typical PC user.  They took away all the shut off options even in regedit and services.msc with this new version.  Seriously considering reinstalling Win 7 and just dealing with it no longer being supported after 2020.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already provided you with a solution for that but you only called for "evidence".
> 
> 
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea but I guess Cortana still uses the same service. If not, a new version will be released. However, if you use Windows 10, you should not get support anyway. Everything is messed up with each new "update" and needs to be reconfigured. And you have no idea how many new bugs and security holes march in with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know how many new bugs and holes may exist, I'm not a typical PC user.  They took away all the shut off options even in regedit and services.msc with this new version.  Seriously considering reinstalling Win 7 and just dealing with it no longer being supported after 2020.
Click to expand...

I want an OS that works and doesn´t show up with stuff. MS should offer its stuff as external programs.


----------



## Darkwind

Ringel05 said:


> Two of the good things Microsoft has done with this update is one, if you have uninstalled their original bloatware the update will not reinstall it, they're respecting our choices and two, they've supposedly given us more control over data the they collect.  The only thing is you have to log in to your Microsoft account and go to your privacy settings, supposedly you can delete anything they have collected.
> As for setting your computer to "metered connections" to block updates Microsoft will now send critical updates over metered connections but nothing else.
> They've also supposedly improved Windows Defender, I'll wait for the independent labs to verify that claim.
> As for the rest;
> What’s New in Windows 10’s Creators Update
> 
> This update will be rolled out over the next three months.


Gee, I can't wait.    I just reset this computer from a Winders 8 upgrade to the full blown 10.  I haven't seen any update yet, but I don't remember if I'm on the creator's list or the beta testers list.


----------



## Darkwind

What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knumb Knut, it was just released t-o-d-a-y so I have no idea what "solution" you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea but I guess Cortana still uses the same service. If not, a new version will be released. However, if you use Windows 10, you should not get support anyway. Everything is messed up with each new "update" and needs to be reconfigured. And you have no idea how many new bugs and security holes march in with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know how many new bugs and holes may exist, I'm not a typical PC user.  They took away all the shut off options even in regedit and services.msc with this new version.  Seriously considering reinstalling Win 7 and just dealing with it no longer being supported after 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want an OS that works and doesn´t show up with stuff. MS should offer its stuff as external programs.
Click to expand...

That's why I'm considering going back to Win 7on my gamer, at least we still have full control over updates/upgrades in that OS.  As for the rest of my computers it looks like Win 7 also or Linux Mint.


----------



## Ringel05

Darkwind said:


> What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.


You need StartisBack, Classic Shell or something similar, Cortana controls the Windows Explorer search function unless it's replaced by one of those I just mentioned.  You can always use a third party Windows search tool if you don't want a start menu replacement, there are are some really good ones available.


----------



## Darkwind

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You need StartisBack, Classic Shell or something similar, Cortana controls the Windows Explorer search function unless it's replaced by one of those I just mentioned.  You can always use a third party Windows search tool if you don't want a start menu replacement, there are are some really good ones available.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  

I usually use it for those rarely used apps that I don't bother to pin to either the start menu or the task bar.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Ringel05

Darkwind said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You need StartisBack, Classic Shell or something similar, Cortana controls the Windows Explorer search function unless it's replaced by one of those I just mentioned.  You can always use a third party Windows search tool if you don't want a start menu replacement, there are are some really good ones available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I usually use it for those rarely used apps that I don't bother to pin to either the start menu or the task bar.  I'll look into it.
Click to expand...

With the new Win 10 release you can choose not to use Cortana but it will still run in the background sending anonymous telemetry to Microsoft.  Apparently they are also limiting it's browser search function to work only with Edge and Bing, it's a money maker for them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> startisback is able to prevent the cortana service from launching with Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet that's not the case right this minute as this release was released t-o-d-a-y and it will take a while for startisback to catch up if they can.  Microsucks is trying to make it impossible to remove Cortana, it's gonna take a while to figure out how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea but I guess Cortana still uses the same service. If not, a new version will be released. However, if you use Windows 10, you should not get support anyway. Everything is messed up with each new "update" and needs to be reconfigured. And you have no idea how many new bugs and security holes march in with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I know how many new bugs and holes may exist, I'm not a typical PC user.  They took away all the shut off options even in regedit and services.msc with this new version.  Seriously considering reinstalling Win 7 and just dealing with it no longer being supported after 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want an OS that works and doesn´t show up with stuff. MS should offer its stuff as external programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I'm considering going back to Win 7on my gamer, at least we still have full control over updates/upgrades in that OS.  As for the rest of my computers it looks like Win 7 also or Linux Mint.
Click to expand...

It´s a good idea. Dx12 games are rare and may not even require Dx12, anyway. And there is no other reason for Windows 10 for a gamer.


----------



## Darkwind

Ringel05 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> You need StartisBack, Classic Shell or something similar, Cortana controls the Windows Explorer search function unless it's replaced by one of those I just mentioned.  You can always use a third party Windows search tool if you don't want a start menu replacement, there are are some really good ones available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I usually use it for those rarely used apps that I don't bother to pin to either the start menu or the task bar.  I'll look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the new Win 10 release you can choose not to use Cortana but it will still run in the background sending anonymous telemetry to Microsoft.  Apparently they are also limiting it's browser search function to work only with Edge and Bing, it's a money maker for them.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm not too keen on having Cortana running at all.  As you say, they use it as a data miner and that isn't right.  I don't use Iexplorer or Edge browsers so that doesn't matter to Me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am sure you have all seen the same thing, what is downright scary is this...
  Let's say I am at work and I search for lawn mowers at Lowes.com. When I get home at night on my Kindle or laptop and look at Facebook...and there is an ad for lawn mowers at Lowes.
  Differnt device, different network. How the %#$@ does it know who I am and I was looking at something at work??


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am sure you have all seen the same thing, what is downright scary is this...
> Let's say I am at work and I search for lawn mowers at Lowes.com. When I get home at night on my Kindle or laptop and look at Facebook...and there is an ad for lawn mowers at Lowes.
> Differnt device, different network. How the %#$@ does it know who I am and I was looking at something at work??


Nope, never had that happen.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have all seen the same thing, what is downright scary is this...
> Let's say I am at work and I search for lawn mowers at Lowes.com. When I get home at night on my Kindle or laptop and look at Facebook...and there is an ad for lawn mowers at Lowes.
> Differnt device, different network. How the %#$@ does it know who I am and I was looking at something at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never had that happen.
Click to expand...


  Only happens on facebook. 
My guess is that facebook has a deal with M$ that once a person logs into facebook on a Win10 computer...it mines user browser history on that computer, and places ads for that facebook account on any device that account logs into.
   Like I said 3-4 years ago, I just knew M$ was going to turn the OS into a mining ad revenue machine.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have all seen the same thing, what is downright scary is this...
> Let's say I am at work and I search for lawn mowers at Lowes.com. When I get home at night on my Kindle or laptop and look at Facebook...and there is an ad for lawn mowers at Lowes.
> Differnt device, different network. How the %#$@ does it know who I am and I was looking at something at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never had that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only happens on facebook.
> My guess is that facebook has a deal with M$ that once a person logs into facebook on a Win10 computer...it mines user browser history on that computer, and places ads for that facebook account on any device that account logs into.
> Like I said 3-4 years ago, I just knew M$ was going to turn the OS into a mining ad revenue machine.
Click to expand...

Each site that has a facebook button tracks you when you are logged in. You don´t need to hit the buttons. Thus, facebook can create and sell quite detailed user profiles.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have all seen the same thing, what is downright scary is this...
> Let's say I am at work and I search for lawn mowers at Lowes.com. When I get home at night on my Kindle or laptop and look at Facebook...and there is an ad for lawn mowers at Lowes.
> Differnt device, different network. How the %#$@ does it know who I am and I was looking at something at work??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never had that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only happens on facebook.
> My guess is that facebook has a deal with M$ that once a person logs into facebook on a Win10 computer...it mines user browser history on that computer, and places ads for that facebook account on any device that account logs into.
> Like I said 3-4 years ago, I just knew M$ was going to turn the OS into a mining ad revenue machine.
Click to expand...

There's a reason I don't use Facefuck..........  Actually it's only one of many reasons.............


----------



## Bleipriester

Darkwind said:


> What I can't figure out is how to get the start menu to go back to app search after I've disabled Cortana.  I click the windows button, but when I go to type in an app, nothing happens.


Try to search for other things if it also fails. Your issue could be linked to the update KB2956078 .


----------



## Ringel05

Took me an hour to figure out how to boot from the optical drive (on my laptop), it wouldn't allow me to create that boot option in BIOs, finally found it under Settings/Update & Security.  Watched Win 7 loading then suddenly I get an error message that files failed to load then I accidentally opened the optical drive tray..........  Now it's "boot manage missing, alt-ctrl-delete to restart" over and over and over.  Spent another hour and a half trying to fix that with no luck so I just ordered a replacement HD for it.


----------



## Mr Natural

I had a Windows 7 machine that worked fine until the hard drive went.

I had to buy a new machine with Windows 10.  Everything was in a different place and looked different.  It doesn't work any better than my old machine, it's just different and was a giant pain in the ass to figure out.

Why can't the Microsoft geeks just leave things alone and fix whatever needs to be fixed without changing the GUI?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mr Clean said:


> I had a Windows 7 machine that worked fine until the hard drive went.
> 
> I had to buy a new machine with Windows 10.  Everything was in a different place and looked different.  It doesn't work any better than my old machine, it's just different and was a giant pain in the ass to figure out.
> 
> Why can't the Microsoft geeks just leave things alone and fix whatever needs to be fixed without changing the GUI?



Because then they couldn't make money.
Not really different than a lot of software companies


----------



## Ringel05

The replacement hard drive arrived yesterday, replaced the bad one and now this laptop is no longer a Windows machine...........


----------



## Ringel05

The problem, at least for me is Microsoft has taken a completely new direction with Windows 10, an operating system as a service and not just an operating system controlled by the user.  Microsoft is famous for relying on number of users data as opposed to actual real user feedback (they have no such feedback system set up) to determine how "popular" their operating systems are.  The problem with that approach to determining "popularity" is the typical clueless user who doesn't know there are alternatives and will live/deal with anything Microsoft force feeds them even though they may not like it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Appropriate time to remind:

Friends don't let friends "do" Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> Appropriate time to remind:
> 
> Friends don't let friends "do" Windows.


There's one in every crowd.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> The problem, at least for me is Microsoft has taken a completely new direction with Windows 10, an operating system as a service and not just an operating system controlled by the user.  Microsoft is famous for relying on number of users data as opposed to actual real user feedback (they have no such feedback system set up) to determine how "popular" their operating systems are.  The problem with that approach to determining "popularity" is the typical clueless user who doesn't know there are alternatives and will live/deal with anything Microsoft force feeds them even though they may not like it.



Absolutely, at least 80% of population has no idea there are other choices of programs other than what comes with the computer the day they bought it.
A great example is Microsoft Office, M$ gets suckers to pay for something that they can get online for absolutely free. If people had any idea they could get Libre Office for free - M$ Office would collapse.
This is the entire reason M$ still exists as a company today.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem, at least for me is Microsoft has taken a completely new direction with Windows 10, an operating system as a service and not just an operating system controlled by the user.  Microsoft is famous for relying on number of users data as opposed to actual real user feedback (they have no such feedback system set up) to determine how "popular" their operating systems are.  The problem with that approach to determining "popularity" is the typical clueless user who doesn't know there are alternatives and will live/deal with anything Microsoft force feeds them even though they may not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, at least 80% of population has no idea there are other choices of programs other than what comes with the computer the day they bought it.
> A great example is Microsoft Office, M$ gets suckers to pay for something that they can get online for absolutely free. If people had any idea they could get Libre Office for free - M$ Office would collapse.
> This is the entire reason M$ still exists as a company today.
Click to expand...

Microsoft does what they do because of arrogance based on self interpreted, limited metric, partial feedback where they believe their own press and the fact they think they are irreplaceable.  I would love to be around when the time finally comes when they have to eat the whole humble pie and that time will eventually come unfortunately probably not in my lifetime.  
Microsoft is also a business and will do what is best for Microsoft and it's investors, that's to be expected so I don't hold that against them.  They have decided on a specific direction to take and are justifying it with their rationale all over the internet, again that's fine, not my problem, I'm not going in their direction.  Others will have no problem with the direction and willingly jump on board, again it's their decision and I have no problem with that just like I have no problem with OS X users.  I'm just glad there are alternatives to Windows and OS X and that I know about them.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem, at least for me is Microsoft has taken a completely new direction with Windows 10, an operating system as a service and not just an operating system controlled by the user.  Microsoft is famous for relying on number of users data as opposed to actual real user feedback (they have no such feedback system set up) to determine how "popular" their operating systems are.  The problem with that approach to determining "popularity" is the typical clueless user who doesn't know there are alternatives and will live/deal with anything Microsoft force feeds them even though they may not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, at least 80% of population has no idea there are other choices of programs other than what comes with the computer the day they bought it.
> A great example is Microsoft Office, M$ gets suckers to pay for something that they can get online for absolutely free. If people had any idea they could get Libre Office for free - M$ Office would collapse.
> This is the entire reason M$ still exists as a company today.
Click to expand...

In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.

The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX. 

Microsoft would be done, then.

I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.

What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem, at least for me is Microsoft has taken a completely new direction with Windows 10, an operating system as a service and not just an operating system controlled by the user.  Microsoft is famous for relying on number of users data as opposed to actual real user feedback (they have no such feedback system set up) to determine how "popular" their operating systems are.  The problem with that approach to determining "popularity" is the typical clueless user who doesn't know there are alternatives and will live/deal with anything Microsoft force feeds them even though they may not like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, at least 80% of population has no idea there are other choices of programs other than what comes with the computer the day they bought it.
> A great example is Microsoft Office, M$ gets suckers to pay for something that they can get online for absolutely free. If people had any idea they could get Libre Office for free - M$ Office would collapse.
> This is the entire reason M$ still exists as a company today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
Click to expand...

I love the way you justify (like Microsoft) based on specific limited metrics......  Isn't bias confirmation great!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.



Really?
Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
Click to expand...

Don't forget he's posting from Germany (or so he says), Linux PC usage is growing in Europe much faster than in the US so a lot more people there may actually know about it so from his perspective he may be correct.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
Click to expand...

I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
Click to expand...

You don't live in the US........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't live in the US........
Click to expand...

Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't live in the US........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
Click to expand...

Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> In do not agree. Open/Libre Office is well known but many prefer MS Office. Office 365 is a great success and Microsoft´s profits are skyrocketing.
> 
> The idea of the moron who has no clue about anything is just ridiculous. I rather think it is not too smart to switch to another OS with the knowledge you will need the old one for everything but the Browser and the Mediaplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't live in the US........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
Click to expand...

Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP

If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Libre Office is well known?  Hardly, in fact I can't think of a single instance where I told someone about it and they had ever heard of it. I would bet my house that fewer than 10% of the U.S. population has any idea about Open/Libre. Let alone some dufus who would rather pay $70-$90 every year to use M$ office.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't live in the US........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
> Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP
> 
> If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.
Click to expand...

You're joking right, that's the metric you're basing your bull shit on?  Downloads averaged.........?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.


With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
Click to expand...


That probably won't work.

Tarballs are debian-based.

You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.

Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
Click to expand...

that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
Click to expand...

With Fedora they're called rpm.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
Click to expand...


I think it's still yum.

try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"

idk what repositories you have.

Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.

Oh yeah! rpm

You definitely want the rpmfusion repo.

Now the question is: Which came first,rpm or yum?

Link to the distro you're using?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
Click to expand...

Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.  
Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Linux should do some reverse-engineering and hack C++ and DX.
> 
> Microsoft would be done, then.
> 
> I can't turn off enough invasive crap in Windows 10 to make it viable for my use.
> 
> What's bad is that many hardware manufacturers aren't providing support for legacy OSes.
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
Click to expand...


There is KPat, no Suarbraten.

Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?

There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my installed Fedora everything (basic operation) appears to work flawlessly, the primary problem I'm having now is trying to install Saurbraten and KPatience, they're not in the software packages and even though I downloaded the Saurbraten tar and extracted it I can't figure out how to install it.  Nothing I've done so far has worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
Click to expand...

No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> That probably won't work.
> 
> Tarballs are debian-based.
> 
> You need umm..drawing a blank. It used to be YUM, to see what repositories are available for your OS. Or maybe it used to be something else and now it's yum.
> 
> Fedora is more redhat and CentOS-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
Click to expand...


You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.

There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.

For gaming, I still use Win7. Was just considering putting Ye Olde Crysis or Warhead onto it. It's so modded, I haven't found anything it doesn't lag yet when under the mortar fire.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I thought but on the Fedora forum some posters have stated how it can be done though they talking back and forth like coders and not n00b users...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
Click to expand...

That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's still yum.
> 
> try opening a terminal and typing "yum install yumex"
> 
> idk what repositories you have.
> 
> Some distros have yumex integrated from the jump with the main repo already there.
> 
> Oh yeah! rpm
> 
> You definitely want the rpmfusion repo
> 
> 
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
Click to expand...


If that's what you like, go for it!

I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked for yumex in the package manager, it's not there anymore.  I also have rpmfusion installed, no luck there either.
> Getting Suarbraten and KPat are Fedora make or break issues for me, if I can't get them to work on Fedora then I don't care how pretty it looks or how fast it is, it's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you like, go for it!
> 
> I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.
Click to expand...

Yup, Ubuntu Gnome is the exact same shell/layout as Fedora but with everything I want including Dash to Dock which allows one to configure the side Dash Panel, place it on the bottom, extended it from side to side, resize it, make it opaque, etc.  It also has an extension to disable the upper let hot corner........  Now that was a good idea!!!  I may have just found my favorite Linux distro.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is KPat, no Suarbraten.
> 
> Solitaire makes or breaks an OS install?
> 
> There's a Windows version you could install and run under WINE for sauerbraten, that tarball isn't going to work without some serious fanaglinz.
> 
> 
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you like, go for it!
> 
> I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Ubuntu Gnome is the exact same shell/layout as Fedora but with everything I want including Dash to Dock which allows one to configure the side Dash Panel, place it on the bottom, extended it from side to side, resize it, make it opaque, etc.  It also has an extension to disable the upper let hot corner........  Now that was a good idea!!!  I may have just found my favorite Linux distro.
Click to expand...


What desktop were you using?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No KPat, no Saurbraten.  Yes, it makes or breaks an OS for me as I want the best games available to me for when I'm gelin' and Wine is relatively useless, hell I was pissed at Microsoft for doing away with the old Win 7 games but found them online.  Apparently Fedora doesn't give me what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you like, go for it!
> 
> I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Ubuntu Gnome is the exact same shell/layout as Fedora but with everything I want including Dash to Dock which allows one to configure the side Dash Panel, place it on the bottom, extended it from side to side, resize it, make it opaque, etc.  It also has an extension to disable the upper let hot corner........  Now that was a good idea!!!  I may have just found my favorite Linux distro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What desktop were you using?
Click to expand...

Ubuntu Unity


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably want some kind of Debian gimmick then.
> 
> There is KPat, and I'm sure with a little effort you could get sauerbraten to work under WINE. I like Fedora, it's nice and simple.
> 
> For gaming, I still use Win7.
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what you like, go for it!
> 
> I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Ubuntu Gnome is the exact same shell/layout as Fedora but with everything I want including Dash to Dock which allows one to configure the side Dash Panel, place it on the bottom, extended it from side to side, resize it, make it opaque, etc.  It also has an extension to disable the upper let hot corner........  Now that was a good idea!!!  I may have just found my favorite Linux distro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What desktop were you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ubuntu Unity
Click to expand...


Oook. 


You like docks n stuff, huh?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, I'll install Ubuntu Gnome, same shell as in Fedora Desktop but in Debian, I know they have what I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you like, go for it!
> 
> I like LXDE. I don't even remember my root, someday I'll have to reinstall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, Ubuntu Gnome is the exact same shell/layout as Fedora but with everything I want including Dash to Dock which allows one to configure the side Dash Panel, place it on the bottom, extended it from side to side, resize it, make it opaque, etc.  It also has an extension to disable the upper let hot corner........  Now that was a good idea!!!  I may have just found my favorite Linux distro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What desktop were you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ubuntu Unity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oook.
> 
> 
> You like docks n stuff, huh?
Click to expand...

Yup.  Problem?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet met anyone who uses a computer who hasn´t heard about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't live in the US........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
> Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP
> 
> If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking right, that's the metric you're basing your bull shit on?  Downloads averaged.........?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't live in the US........
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
> Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP
> 
> If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking right, that's the metric you're basing your bull shit on?  Downloads averaged.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

Your making assumptions with numbers only then extrapolating to make up the difference, kinda Microsoft like..........  What's the breakdown of the numbers, how many multiple downloads per household?  How many German speaking peoples worldwide downloaded? Hell you had 56 million people in Germany in 2015, I'm sure the number has risen over 60 million by now so that's half the population going by numbers only.  For some reason you see to think that Germany and everything that happens in Germany with German peoples is the center of the world, that everyone else in the world knows what you know and thinks what you think........  Talk about exceptionalism.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t you have magazines and onlinemags that report about programs like Libre Office?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
> Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP
> 
> If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking right, that's the metric you're basing your bull shit on?  Downloads averaged.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your making assumptions with numbers only then extrapolating to make up the difference, kinda Microsoft like..........  What's the breakdown of the numbers, how many multiple downloads per household?  How many German speaking peoples worldwide downloaded? Hell you had 56 million people in Germany in 2015, I'm sure the number has risen over 60 million by now so that's half the population going by numbers only.  For some reason you see to think that Germany and everything that happens in Germany with German peoples is the center of the world, that everyone else in the world knows what you know and thinks what you think........  Talk about exceptionalism.
Click to expand...

You are being paranoid. We have over 80 million people by the way. I just proved that Open Office is widely known and am not responsible for your strange reaction.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but like you we have typical users who don't know or even care to look for them and that's the vast majority of users in the world.  They want to turn their computer on and have it just work, they don't care how it works as long as it works.  Stop projecting your interests and knowledge base on everyone, we are in the minority..........
> 
> 
> 
> Open Office has almost 30 million downloads from a single page:
> Büro-Software Top 100 Downloads aller Zeiten - CHIP
> 
> If I add the many other portals and the original webpage, every German computer user has downloaded at least one copy on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're joking right, that's the metric you're basing your bull shit on?  Downloads averaged.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your making assumptions with numbers only then extrapolating to make up the difference, kinda Microsoft like..........  What's the breakdown of the numbers, how many multiple downloads per household?  How many German speaking peoples worldwide downloaded? Hell you had 56 million people in Germany in 2015, I'm sure the number has risen over 60 million by now so that's half the population going by numbers only.  For some reason you see to think that Germany and everything that happens in Germany with German peoples is the center of the world, that everyone else in the world knows what you know and thinks what you think........  Talk about exceptionalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being paranoid. We have over 80 million people by the way. I just proved that Open Office is widely known and am not responsible for your strange reaction.
Click to expand...

You just reported that Open Office is widely known in Germany, I've already stated at least once in this thread that Linux and open source is more popular (therefore better known) in parts of Europe and Asia, Germany is one of those areas.  You appear to be attempting to extrapolate that knowledge and popularity world wide, you couldn't be more wrong.  What is normal for you is not normal for the rest of the world.  Deal with it.


----------



## Leo123

I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.


----------



## ChrisL

Leo123 said:


> I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.



I'm also still using XP.  Lol.  We are rebels.    Seriously though, after finally getting used to XP, they want me to "upgrade" again?  Give me a break!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Leo123 said:


> I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.


That doesn't make sense. I cannot imagine any business system that would require 10 now


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. I cannot imagine any business system that would require 10 now
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes no sense unless his Microsoft trained IT manager is making that claim.........  Or he works for Microsoft........


----------



## Ringel05

After testing multiple distros and ultimately having a run off between Ubuntu Gnome and Mint Cinnamon I finally went with Mint Cinnamon with the Cinnamenu applet.  Much more configurable and I really like the Cinnamenu (semi Gnome 3 style menu).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> After testing multiple distros and ultimately having a run off between Ubuntu Gnome and Mint Cinnamon I finally went with Mint Cinnamon with the Cinnamenu applet.  Much more configurable and I really like the Cinnamenu (semi Gnome 3 style menu).


OooOo...must check out


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After testing multiple distros and ultimately having a run off between Ubuntu Gnome and Mint Cinnamon I finally went with Mint Cinnamon with the Cinnamenu applet.  Much more configurable and I really like the Cinnamenu (semi Gnome 3 style menu).
> 
> 
> 
> OooOo...must check out
Click to expand...

Once installed you have to log out then log back in to make it work.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:


Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.  
The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
Click to expand...

Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
Click to expand...

There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
Click to expand...

I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
Click to expand...

I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
Click to expand...

That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
Click to expand...

Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
Click to expand...

I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> 
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
Click to expand...

I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
Click to expand...

Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> 
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.
Click to expand...

Well Ubuntu is ditching Unity and going with the Gnome 3 desktop, Mint still uses the Cinnamon desktop as their flagship distro, Fedora's gone Gnome 3 with their flagship distro but all three have KDE and LXDE  lightweight OS's.  Of course there's always Arch Linux to build your own from scratch and derivatives that offer the Arch experience with all the necessities pre-packaged.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> 
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ubuntu is ditching Unity and going with the Gnome 3 desktop, Mint still uses the Cinnamon desktop as their flagship distro, Fedora's gone Gnome 3 with their flagship distro but all three have KDE and LXDE  lightweight OS's.  Of course there's always Arch Linux to build your own from scratch and derivatives that offer the Arch experience with all the necessities pre-packaged.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm going to have to brush up on all that stuff since it's been a while lol. Seriously though an independent OS needs to happen. I should try and do my part and not be lazy


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ubuntu is ditching Unity and going with the Gnome 3 desktop, Mint still uses the Cinnamon desktop as their flagship distro, Fedora's gone Gnome 3 with their flagship distro but all three have KDE and LXDE  lightweight OS's.  Of course there's always Arch Linux to build your own from scratch and derivatives that offer the Arch experience with all the necessities pre-packaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm going to have to brush up on all that stuff since it's been a while lol. Seriously though an independent OS needs to happen. I should try and do my part and not be lazy
Click to expand...

Be lazy, use one of the main three distros and just configure it the way you want........


----------



## WheelieAddict

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, every update makes it harder to block the data mining. You are convincing me to get better with Linux lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ubuntu is ditching Unity and going with the Gnome 3 desktop, Mint still uses the Cinnamon desktop as their flagship distro, Fedora's gone Gnome 3 with their flagship distro but all three have KDE and LXDE  lightweight OS's.  Of course there's always Arch Linux to build your own from scratch and derivatives that offer the Arch experience with all the necessities pre-packaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm going to have to brush up on all that stuff since it's been a while lol. Seriously though an independent OS needs to happen. I should try and do my part and not be lazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be lazy, use one of the main three distros and just configure it the way you want........
Click to expand...

You have convinced me to run with two operating systems. Seriously though I'm busy now but winter is coming and I will have extra time.


----------



## Ringel05

WheelieAddict said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved over to Linux when Vista came out (bit of a learning curve back then) but returned to Windows with 7.  It's only recently that I've jumped back over to Linux and in doing so tested out numerous Linux distros before settling on the one I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I played with linux with my old e4300 core2duo build motherboard died. I'm lazy I could just download a flavor of Linux and have two operating systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ubuntu is ditching Unity and going with the Gnome 3 desktop, Mint still uses the Cinnamon desktop as their flagship distro, Fedora's gone Gnome 3 with their flagship distro but all three have KDE and LXDE  lightweight OS's.  Of course there's always Arch Linux to build your own from scratch and derivatives that offer the Arch experience with all the necessities pre-packaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm going to have to brush up on all that stuff since it's been a while lol. Seriously though an independent OS needs to happen. I should try and do my part and not be lazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be lazy, use one of the main three distros and just configure it the way you want........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have convinced me to run with two operating systems. Seriously though I'm busy now but winter is coming and I will have extra time.
Click to expand...

My personal choice is Mint Cinnamon with the Cinnamenu applet, a semi Gnome 3 style menu as I find the Gnome 3 desktop even less customizable than Unity was, others may disagree.  The lightweight ones don't give me the bells and whistle I want and the KDE Plasma desktop while nice looking also doesn't give me what I want.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 really is a pile of crap though. Ahh the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
Click to expand...

So why can´t you get rid of  the store?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long ago I loaded XP on an older computer.  While I loved XP way back when it's window layout now looks like something drawn in a comic book for people who need reading glasses, Win 7 beats XP hands down.
> The only thing that really makes Win 10 a "pile of crap" is Microsoft's insistence on using it to turn everyone's PCs into Microsoft "workstations" other than that it's a fairly solid OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
Click to expand...

Because I'm not a programmer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
Click to expand...

Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> 
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
Click to expand...

Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
Click to expand...

Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> 
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
Click to expand...

Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why can´t you get rid of  the store?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
Click to expand...

And you have abandoned gaming, too?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not a programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
Click to expand...

I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Ultimate Windows Tweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
Click to expand...

I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
Click to expand...

The primary thing I use it for is connecting to Steam or Origin other than that I never go online with it.  I do the updates but have a list of which updates to hide and never install, I'm sure I can probably use it safely for another ten years even with some eventual hardware upgrades/replacements.


----------



## Bleipriester

I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:

- No store/apps
- No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
- No Cortana
- Faster and better

Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far: 











With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.


----------



## Leo123

iamwhatiseem said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. I cannot imagine any business system that would require 10 now
Click to expand...


It's not a 'system' it's the SOFTWARE that won't run correctly on XP.  The SOFTWARE includes OTHER links that DO require Win 10.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Leo123 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Win 10 for my work computers but I do have one running on XP and It works just fine....Unfortunately my business software requires Win 10 now.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. I cannot imagine any business system that would require 10 now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a 'system' it's the SOFTWARE that won't run correctly on XP.  The SOFTWARE includes OTHER links that DO require Win 10.
Click to expand...


? ummm...business system is a widespread term for software systems created for business use, typically a multi-faceted system of several software integrated togethr


----------



## Spycraft

Bleipriester said:


> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.



It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.

Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.

Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.


----------



## Spycraft

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to have M$ block it with the next enforced update, been there, done that, no longer interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
Click to expand...

Win7 is as highly compromised as WinXP, would you recommend WinXP for security?


----------



## evenflow1969

miketx said:


> I don't care for it. It crashed my old computer.


try adding ram windows 10 eats it like crazy. If that does not do it your old comp may not be able to run it long term.


----------



## Bleipriester

Spycraft said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
Click to expand...





Spycraft said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win7 is as highly compromised as WinXP, would you recommend WinXP for security?
Click to expand...

Looks like you are obsessed with "security". XP will become even saver over time because it will be less attractive for attackers.


----------



## evenflow1969

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
Click to expand...

I got the free version and it worked fine. My only complaint is ram usage and yes cortana is a bitch to shut off. I have been happy with win 10. I have ran it for a little over a year and had very little problem with it.


----------



## Spycraft

Bleipriester said:


> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win7 is as highly compromised as WinXP, would you recommend WinXP for security?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you are obsessed with "security". XP will become even saver over time because it will be less attractive for attackers.
Click to expand...

Nah, because Metasploit just automates the entire process, so if someone identifies an XP box they just point and click and launch exploits to see what sticks.  It's very little effort to them, and the library already exists because the work was done back when XP was widely used.

So now script-kiddies can just rip it to pieces.

The work has moved on to dismantling Win10, for instance, and so Microsoft is drifting into a dynamic OS that is constantly pushed/revised, and updated from a center, you buy Windows and become part of an evolving OS, rather than the past where you bought a static OS (WinXP, Win Vista, Win 7, etc) and were stuck with it until you bought another one.


----------



## evenflow1969

Marion Morrison said:


> I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.


It is not immune it can also be attacked, harder to take over than previous versions though.


----------



## Spycraft

evenflow1969 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not immune it can also be attacked, harder to take over than previous versions though.
Click to expand...

Directed to who you quoted, there's a specific update that blocks the ransomware that he is probably referring to which used an exploit in SMBv1 I think it was?

But cybereason's ransomfree helps ensure against Crypto-viruses.

And the best security is just frequent backups and restore from backup if you get hit.


----------



## Bleipriester

Spycraft said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win7 is as highly compromised as WinXP, would you recommend WinXP for security?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you are obsessed with "security". XP will become even saver over time because it will be less attractive for attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, because Metasploit just automates the entire process, so if someone identifies an XP box they just point and click and launch exploits to see what sticks.  It's very little effort to them, and the library already exists because the work was done back when XP was widely used.
> 
> So now script-kiddies can just rip it to pieces.
> 
> The work has moved on to dismantling Win10, for instance, and so Microsoft is drifting into a dynamic OS that is constantly pushed/revised, and updated from a center, you buy Windows and become part of an evolving OS, rather than the past where you bought a static OS (WinXP, Win Vista, Win 7, etc) and were stuck with it until you bought another one.
Click to expand...

Windows as a service is Microsoft´s way to stay in the center. Honestly, this is not a serious OS.


----------



## evenflow1969

Spycraft said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today, Win10 is immune to the ransomware thing going around.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not immune it can also be attacked, harder to take over than previous versions though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Directed to who you quoted, there's a specific update that blocks the ransomware that he is probably referring to which used an exploit in SMBv1 I think it was?
> 
> But cybereason's ransomfree helps ensure against Crypto-viruses.
> 
> And the best security is just frequent backups and restore from backup if you get hit.
Click to expand...

That is what was causing most the ransom ware. The sad thing is the NSA createrd the issue and then the scammers exploited. I have not fooled with windows 10 yet as far as trying to minipulate it. Alot of the problems I have ran across in the past were scripts that just created an instance of an IE5 web browser running in the back ground. Easily delivered to you via a photo thru email.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Spycraft said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
Click to expand...


Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
End of story.
Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.


----------



## Ringel05

evenflow1969 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most elegant way is "startisback" that does not only replace the MS sandwich board with a proper start menu but also offers to prevent Cortana from being loaded at all.
> 
> 
> 
> the "free version" you linked for me a while back didn't work so I would have to buy it.  Unfortunately I can find nothing that backs up your claim Cortana is prevented from loading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the free version and it worked fine. My only complaint is ram usage and yes cortana is a bitch to shut off. I have been happy with win 10. I have ran it for a little over a year and had very little problem with it.
Click to expand...

Good for you, glad your happy with it........


----------



## Spycraft

iamwhatiseem said:


> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
Click to expand...

That's the point, I was referring to people saying just to keep Win7.

Win7 is already highly compromised.


----------



## Indeependent

Spycraft said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the point, I was referring to people saying just to keep Win7.
> 
> Win7 is already highly compromised.
Click to expand...

That’s what happens when 3rd world morons write the code.


----------



## Ringel05

Spycraft said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 doesn´t have forced updates. UTW can disable the entire Windows Update module, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood but it's still a moot point, I no longer care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you have abandoned gaming, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my gaming machine running Win 7, I'll wait till 2020 to see where to go from there.  If that means abandoning Windows only games then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I´d just keep it. They´re ending support but it is very unlikely that this creates a security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win7 is as highly compromised as WinXP, would you recommend WinXP for security?
Click to expand...

Sure it is if I use it to go surfing the internet but I don't do that with my Win 7 machine, pretty much I just log onto Steam and Origin.  Granted there's still a risk there but there's always a risk no matter what and no I don't do back ups, everything that's on my computers is either cloud based or I already have on thumb drive and discs.  There's nothing important I keep on any of my computers.


----------



## evenflow1969

iamwhatiseem said:


> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
Click to expand...

I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.


----------



## Spycraft

evenflow1969 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
Click to expand...

I work on enterprise level business environments.  Win10 is stable. Almost all endpoint calls are still related to Win7.

I use Win10 for work related VMs physical hosts and it runs them beautifully.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

evenflow1969 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
Click to expand...


Windows 10 is not for business use. Period.
At least not yet. If ever.
It has tons of driver issues and connectivity problems with hardware.
Business software developers cannot deal with an OS that updates itself with little/no warning. Large, enterprise level software has as much code as the OS itself and needs a consistent platform to operate in.


----------



## evenflow1969

Spycraft said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work on enterprise level business environments.  Win10 is stable. Almost all endpoint calls are still related to Win7.
> 
> I use Win10 for work related VMs physical hosts and it runs them beautifully.
Click to expand...

See as a tech, most of my knowledge is gained from fixing the shit. If it does not brake, I never get a call and there for never figure out how to fix it. I work mainly for large retailers. They are always so far behind due to the number of workstations they have to replace.  I am running around installing win10 now and have gotten very little feedback on them. The only issues that I deal with on a common basis are for machines that run paint mixing applications. The issues I have delt with so far on that end are not windows fault but are due to faults in the parent comapanies software for mixing the paint.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

evenflow1969 said:


> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work on enterprise level business environments.  Win10 is stable. Almost all endpoint calls are still related to Win7.
> 
> I use Win10 for work related VMs physical hosts and it runs them beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See as a tech, most of my knowledge is gained from fixing the shit. If it does not brake, I never get a call and there for never figure out how to fix it. I work mainly for large retailers. They are always so far behind due to the number of workstations they have to replace.  I am running around installing win10 now and have gotten very little feedback on them. The only issues that I deal with on a common basis are for machines that run paint mixing applications. The issues I have delt with so far on that end are not windows fault but are due to faults in the parent comapanies software for mixing the paint.
Click to expand...


Wow...unheard of...a Windows Cert. Tech saying the problem is the other guy.
Funny how I heard that before...like...18,000 times.


----------



## evenflow1969

iamwhatiseem said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need an OS that will not be changed indiscriminately through forced updates. The customizations that I make to serve my needs could be useless as soon as another freaking "update" arrives. Then I would have to wait for the developers to adapt the tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is not for business use. Period.
> At least not yet. If ever.
> It has tons of driver issues and connectivity problems with hardware.
> Business software developers cannot deal with an OS that updates itself with little/no warning. Large, enterprise level software has as much code as the OS itself and needs a consistent platform to operate in.
Click to expand...

The retailers I work for are getting an enterprise addition writtren specifically for them. They do not allow microsoft direct access for updating and all updates and patches are run from central. It is a big pain  in my ass. I find myself doing nothing but baby sitting. If the internet is slow that day it can be a real pain. As an onsite tech. central usually just takes over the computer and does the upgrade themself.  I am not quite sure why the even send me out. It is alot like watching grass grow. I am much more enthused with installation than fixing these days. Watching grass grow sucks.


----------



## evenflow1969

iamwhatiseem said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because it's been proven that you're petulant child (the consumer) who can't protect their endpoints and so needs someone with some centralized control to do it for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more secure than Windows 7, and the laundry list for protecting Windows 7 is a checklist over 350 points long.  I should know, I wrote it.  If you want it I can post it here.  Or some of it.
> 
> Fact is Windows 10 closes a number of attack vectors, such as "passing the hash" which you probably know little about, attacks which Windows 7 are buttnaked to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake...and Windows 98 got rid of 95 holes, as has every new flavor. But as always was, and always will be -there will be new ones to replace the ones closed.
> End of story.
> Every new Win OS is more secure than it's predecessor for a time being. Then new hacks are developed for it - and it all repeats again.
> I have been in computers since most likely before you were born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been called to fix any win10 machines yet. Major retailers are just now putting it in. Have you had any experience with fixing win10 yet for clients. I have not really pushed the machine that I have it on at all. I play civ with it every now and then which crashes constant and I notice I have a great deal more trouble streeming from amazon prime with it than win 7 and win 8. I have no trouble streeming net flix and hulu on it. I am so busy fixing others shit I have not gotten around to fixing my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work on enterprise level business environments.  Win10 is stable. Almost all endpoint calls are still related to Win7.
> 
> I use Win10 for work related VMs physical hosts and it runs them beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See as a tech, most of my knowledge is gained from fixing the shit. If it does not brake, I never get a call and there for never figure out how to fix it. I work mainly for large retailers. They are always so far behind due to the number of workstations they have to replace.  I am running around installing win10 now and have gotten very little feedback on them. The only issues that I deal with on a common basis are for machines that run paint mixing applications. The issues I have delt with so far on that end are not windows fault but are due to faults in the parent comapanies software for mixing the paint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...unheard of...a Windows Cert. Tech saying the problem is the other guy.
> Funny how I heard that before...like...18,000 times.
Click to expand...

I am n ot saying it always the mixing program, some times it is windows not recognizing a usb port.  It does not matter on my end either way central takes over the fix every time. They do not give me permissions to fix most problems that I run into. I always end up on the phone for hours with central.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.


You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
/Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
Click to expand...

You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
Click to expand...

Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:






Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.
Click to expand...

From what I've read that KMS emulator does cause problems and is a high security risk.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've read that KMS emulator does cause problems and is a high security risk.
Click to expand...

Shitheads like to infest such tools with malware and then spread it around. Other´s simply offer mal- or adware disguised as such a tool for example. You should only get it from a trusted source. Even the clean tool causes av alerts. Some av tools show it as hacktool or similar descriptions, others assume a trojan for example. And others assume it to be clean and show nothing. So you need to allow it in your av tool.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded to Windows 10 using the Enterprise 2016 LTSB edition. The LTSB (Long Term Service Branch) does not receive Microsoft self-entertainment updates and keeps being the same like previous Windows versions do. It has also several other advantages over normal editions for me:
> 
> - No store/apps
> - No Edge (Internet Explorer is included) (Well, I would prefer Edge but I use Opera, anyway)
> - No Cortana
> - Faster and better
> 
> Besides the usual improvement realized via tools like Startisback, OldNewExplorer and more I also managed to make it the most beautiful UI I had so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this version, I avoid all the funny things MS does to the system with new Redstone/Fall/Creator "Updates" and am sure it will be the same tomorrow and work. On the other hand, if Windows 10 is required for some reason (e.g. new software, Dx12), Windows 10 is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've read that KMS emulator does cause problems and is a high security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitheads like to infest such tools with malware and then spread it around. Other´s simply offer mal- or adware disguised as such a tool for example. You should only get it from a trusted source. Even the clean tool causes av alerts. Some av tools show it as hacktool or similar descriptions, others assume a trojan for example. And others assume it to be clean and show nothing. So you need to allow it in your av tool.
Click to expand...

My problem comes down to trust, is Microsoft and it's "affiliates" claiming it's all bad?  Possibly.  Are there those who are claiming one version or the other is harmless when it's not?  Possibly.  Where's the trusted source?  How can one determine the source is trusted.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can download your free copy from Microsoft here. Available Languages are English, German and Russian. You don´t need a key to install but if you have no idea how to activate, the download might be completely pointless for you:
> /Windows%2010%20Enterprise%202016%20LTSB/
> 
> 
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've read that KMS emulator does cause problems and is a high security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitheads like to infest such tools with malware and then spread it around. Other´s simply offer mal- or adware disguised as such a tool for example. You should only get it from a trusted source. Even the clean tool causes av alerts. Some av tools show it as hacktool or similar descriptions, others assume a trojan for example. And others assume it to be clean and show nothing. So you need to allow it in your av tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem comes down to trust, is Microsoft and it's "affiliates" claiming it's all bad?  Possibly.  Are there those who are claiming one version or the other is harmless when it's not?  Possibly.  Where's the trusted source?  How can one determine the source is trusted.
Click to expand...

MS says its bad but it is just a gray zone.

- The tool is small in size, about 3 Mb. If it is larger, you must delete it.
- Virustotal offers a wide spectrum of positives: Probably save. It offers mainly the same results: Probably unsave
- You know a source and you have downloaded stuff that works and doesn´t harm your PC - then you can trust it and be sure the offered downloads are not intended to harm you. The uploaders earn when people download their stuff. I nevertheless check specific files on virustotal.com.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to reactivate every 180 days, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not. KMS activations usually last for 180 days but the background service takes care Windows will always be activated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereby, Microsoft´s KMS servers are not contacted but emulated. This allows the activation process to run completely independent from the Internet and MS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've read that KMS emulator does cause problems and is a high security risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shitheads like to infest such tools with malware and then spread it around. Other´s simply offer mal- or adware disguised as such a tool for example. You should only get it from a trusted source. Even the clean tool causes av alerts. Some av tools show it as hacktool or similar descriptions, others assume a trojan for example. And others assume it to be clean and show nothing. So you need to allow it in your av tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My problem comes down to trust, is Microsoft and it's "affiliates" claiming it's all bad?  Possibly.  Are there those who are claiming one version or the other is harmless when it's not?  Possibly.  Where's the trusted source?  How can one determine the source is trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS says its bad but it is just a gray zone.
> 
> - The tool is small in size, about 3 Mb. If it is larger, you must delete it.
> - Virustotal offers a wide spectrum of positives: Probably save. It offers mainly the same results: Probably unsave
> - You know a source and you have downloaded stuff that works and doesn´t harm your PC - then you can trust it and be sure the offered downloads are not intended to harm you. The uploaders earn when people download their stuff. I nevertheless check specific files on virustotal.com.
Click to expand...

No, I don't know a source that I consider completely safe and I've never heard of virustotal........


----------



## Bleipriester

Virustotal.com offers to check files and sites with all av solutions that are around. It is run by google since some years.


----------



## dienmaybaongoc

Thank you for taking your time to publish this


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Ringel05 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my joke was meant to be sarcastic, like an old guy pining for the old days. Gotta have windows 10 to play the latest vidya games anyways. 10 isn't bad after you modify it to your liking. My father won't leave windows 7 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
Click to expand...

*I did more than that I removed 10 and put 7 back on and it works really good.*


----------



## Ringel05

Dan Stubbs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly any games out yet that require Win 10 to run so Win 7 is still more than enough.  Microsoft continually removes our ability to modify 10 to our liking unless one is a coder and can rewrite Win 10 code, I'm not.  That's why I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer and Linux on everything else (except my wife's laptop and the Lenovo).  The Lenovo is for sale........
> 
> 
> 
> I like 7 better than ten but build a new comp I'm going with the new operating system too. I just try to disable most of microsoft's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that then Microsucks began removing those blocks one at a time with their forced updates, when I could no longer completely block Cortana I reverted this laptop back to 8.1 but not long after that Microsucks placed their Store on 8.1 and I couldn't get rid of it, that was the last straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fucking store is the biggest pain in the ass. It's not hard to mute Cortana. I have 10 pro gives you more control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mute it, completely block it and all their telemetry.  I could care less that M$ claims their data mining is harmless and helps the users more than M$, I'm not interested in providing it because they demand I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I did more than that I removed 10 and put 7 back on and it works really good.*
Click to expand...

Yeah but M$ is still data mining........

Just Like Windows 10, Windows 7 and 8 Also Spy on You – Here’s How to Stop Them


----------



## Marion Morrison

Windows 7 with no updates or forget it.

Windows 10 is a sham.

Nothing works, and they track everything?

I still have Vista x64. 

I don't claim to have all OSes.

I did just secure-erase a Windows 10 install and am using the drive for simple storage, though.

I could put a Windows 10 on a drive within 6 minutes, but why?

I even have things gutted from it, but it still sucks.


----------



## Ringel05

Inside Windows 10........


----------



## Archit Roy

Nothing special with Creator Editon, It is just a light version of windows. But you will have to reinstall your applications and other settings.


----------



## Tinhatter

Windows 10 is Big Bro's wetdream, and a home users nightmare. If megacorps hired all the best blackhatters and script-kiddies to design an OS to benefit themselves, and stick it to the public in any and all ways possible...that is the intent of Win10. There is an old saying that if something is free, then you are the product. M$ has one-upped that with Win10, by convincing people that not only must they submit to being the product, they must also pay for the privilege!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Aye! I was a script-kiddie!


----------



## Indeependent

Tinhatter said:


> Windows 10 is Big Bro's wetdream, and a home users nightmare. If megacorps hired all the best blackhatters and script-kiddies to design an OS to benefit themselves, and stick it to the public in any and all ways possible...that is the intent of Win10. There is an old saying that if something is free, then you are the product. M$ has one-upped that with Win10, by convincing people that not only must they submit to being the product, they must also pay for the privilege!


Let’s think this through...
India has Israel develop their military software.
Indian Business Visas code Windows 10.
Hmmm...


----------



## ridenmtt

audio driver is missing after recent update, lol


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don´t you post your question in the startisback++ thread? The thread is old but still busy. Why don´t you believe the developer´s claim but when it is on some other page you do? I can only tell you that when I checked it out the option to disable was there. And you really get worked over this. You could have tested the option a thousand times.
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
Click to expand...

I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
Click to expand...



Still using Tweaker on the wifes laptop... you just have to recheck it fairly often. Updates turn Cortana back on. It still shows up in TaskManager, but will have 0 MB of use.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tested it yet you claim not to have Cortana........  That's interesting.........  How would I have tested it if I don't have Startisback (which I don't want and doesn't work for me unless I buy it).
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
Click to expand...

Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it because of the start menu. I don´t have a Cortana issue as my Windows version doesn´t have Cortana. And sib has a 30 days trial, so you can test it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
Click to expand...

It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't test it without Cortana, unless you have superhuman powers none of the rest of us do as for the 30 day trail, yeah I know about that......... used it up over a year ago........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can. Primarily, it is a start menu replacing tool. I am going to test the new version now together with aero glass. As for the 30 days trial, try out the download above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
Click to expand...

Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that Cortana is much more than a 'start menu'....... right?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
Click to expand...

I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the entry that includes SearchUI and ShellExperienceHost? SearchUI is Cortana and ShellExperienceHost is the Windows 10 start menu. If the box is checked, both and related processes won´t be loaded on startup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is from a while ago but last year I finally added Startisback to my wife's Win 10 laptop and went ahead and reinstalled Win 10 on my gamer then added Startisback......  No options for disabling Cortana and Cortana was running in Task Manager no matter what I did.  I finally tried Windows Tweaker (which you linked and I already knew about) and that did the trick.  So it was Tweaker, not Startisback that disabled Cortana.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Still not sure what your point was.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I don´t know. I have been using versions of Windows 10 that are shipped without Cortana, only. So that has never been my problem.
> And it is also possible that, in addition to what iamwhatiseem said, MS is disabling such workarounds with updates so you have to wait for new versions of startisback. One reason why Classic Shell is no longer in development.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
Click to expand...

Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> 
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
Click to expand...


So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?
Click to expand...

No, that was not my point. I would just leave the wife´s computer as it is...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely Tweaker that does it.  As for M$ disabling work arounds, that's what this thread was originally all about..........
> 
> 
> 
> Using this OS against advice and common sense is the actual issue here. But I understand that it would not be easy to convince your beloved one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
Click to expand...

That's why the wife has me do everything with the computer.  Oh and she has standing instructions NOT to click on pop-ups, etc without first letting me look at it, she's really good about that.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed this......  How does your statement make any sense in the context of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was not my point. I would just leave the wife´s computer as it is...
Click to expand...

Then I would have to listen to her bitch about Windows 10..........  I gave her what she wanted, Windows 10 looking and feeling like Windows 7, she's happy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was not my point. I would just leave the wife´s computer as it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I would have to listen to her bitch about Windows 10..........  I gave her what she wanted, Windows 10 looking and feeling like Windows 7, she's happy.
Click to expand...


Exactly... same here. Mine doesn't know how to do all of the "under the hood stuff" and leaves it up to me.
I have friends and relatives that bring me there laptops to do the same thing.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was not my point. I would just leave the wife´s computer as it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I would have to listen to her bitch about Windows 10..........  I gave her what she wanted, Windows 10 looking and feeling like Windows 7, she's happy.
Click to expand...

If that´s what se wants...
I just wouldn´t impose my perfection fanaticism on her computer


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure what your point was.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all people are affiliated to computers ect and they just use them, and workarounds, particularly when they have to be redone with every major update, would unnerve them more than Windows 10 could do.
> For those, our behavior might look silly and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were supposed to be ignorant like everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was not my point. I would just leave the wife´s computer as it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I would have to listen to her bitch about Windows 10..........  I gave her what she wanted, Windows 10 looking and feeling like Windows 7, she's happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that´s what se wants...
> I just wouldn´t impose my perfection fanaticism on her computer
Click to expand...

True, that's for me to do........


----------

